# New to here - not caravanning



## Twicky Vicky

Been looking for info about wild camping ever since we bought this camper.  Have tried a bit of wild, mostly overseas in France.  Have got some questions which i'll post separately.  Have camping abroad a fair bit, so I might have some advice if anyone needs help in this area.


----------



## merlin wanderer

Twicky Vicky  now thats a catchy wee name
used to a tricky ricky dont by a van from him he he 
welcome


----------



## guest

hi n welcome...interesting name...remindsmeof sticky vicky in benidorm!!! 
have fun on here ....sammclouis


----------



## autosleeper

Welcome Twicky Wicky,  hope you enjoy the site.  everyone very friendly.


----------



## firefighter

*Twicky?*

welcome , Think you're gonna like it here!! Davie....


----------



## cipro

Twicky Vicky said:
			
		

> Been looking for info about wild camping ever since we bought this camper.  Have tried a bit of wild, mostly overseas in France.  Have got some questions which i'll post separately.  Have camping abroad a fair bit, so I might have some advice if anyone needs help in this area.



Welcome to the mad house


----------



## Biker Jeff

sammclouis said:
			
		

> hi n welcome...interesting name...remindsmeof sticky vicky in benidorm!!!
> have fun on here ....sammclouis



PSML.... Isn't Sticky Vicky a 60 year old nude female magician in Benidorm ? She's gonna be on 'Benidorm Unpacked' on ITV next Wednesday.


----------



## Deleted member 775

Biker Jeff said:
			
		

> PSML.... Isn't Sticky Vicky a 60 year old nude female magician in Benidorm ? She's gonna be on 'Benidorm Unpacked' on ITV next Wednesday.


i feel sorry for the  rabbit  or bunny the one with long ears and fluffy tail


----------



## Biker Jeff

I think thats the highlight of her act.


----------



## Deleted member 775

will have to watch itv wednesday to see


----------



## alanval

Friends of ours just came back from benidorm They saw her lol Brought a signed poster back for the social club lol

Val


----------



## Twicky Vicky

*Better than me*



			
				Biker Jeff said:
			
		

> PSML.... Isn't Sticky Vicky a 60 year old nude female magician in Benidorm ? She's gonna be on 'Benidorm Unpacked' on ITV next Wednesday.



I'll be sure to watch it with interest.  Similar age group, but I bet she's more interesting than me.

Vic


----------



## walkers

Twicky Vicky said:
			
		

> I'll be sure to watch it with interest.  Similar age group, but I bet she's more interesting than me.
> 
> Vic


dunno mate she doesn't sound that interesting to me
regards tony


----------

